# Counterfiet Eaton/Cutler Hammer breakers



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

WOW  Now that is scary...


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Toronto Sparky said:


> WOW  Now that is scary...


We see these all the time, this is why you should be very careful about where you buy breakers.


----------



## Innovative (Jan 26, 2010)

Yes, CH/Eaton had a booth at Electric West in Vegas this year and their main display was conterfiet CH breakers....... if you look at several side by side they are almost impossible to spot unless you know what to look for.


----------



## Zog (Apr 15, 2009)

Innovative said:


> Yes, CH/Eaton had a booth at Electric West in Vegas this year and their main display was conterfiet CH breakers....... if you look at several side by side they are almost impossible to spot unless you know what to look for.


It is hard to tell, best indicator is a $2000 breaker on Ebay for $600, red flag. 

I go to training every year on identifing counterfeit breakers from all the OEM's, headed there next week in fact.


----------



## goose134 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow. Those are pretty convincing fakes. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I guess those aren't "fake" breakers as much as they are a less capable breaker with some labeling counterfeited to make it look like it's a more capable breaker. It looks like it started life as a genuine Eaton product before someone did the switcheroo on the labeling.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

They'll fake ANYTHING these days. Hardly a surprise they would fake an expensive breaker.

The AC adapter for my laptop is a fake complete with genuine looking HP label and everything. It was $20 as opposed to $80 or so for a new one, so I guess thats what I get for "too good to be true price"


----------

